# Application et mesure d'application avec iOS 9.3.5



## kenza--farah (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Les appareils et les versions de logiciel utilisés sont :
- iPhone 4S, model N94AP, iOS 9.3.5, 64Go
- Micro-ordinateur Acer, système d'exploitation à jour, Windows 8.1
- iTunes version Windows, version 12.6.3.

L'objectif :

Prendre connaissance de la mesure d'une application installée dans un iOS, en l'occurrence, celui référencé plus haut.
- (0.0) Je suis intéressé par une application, à des fins d'utilisation depuis un device Apple.
- (0.1) J'accède au store Apple, via iTunes ou via Apps Store de l'iPhone.
- (0.2) Je télécharge, depuis Windows et iTunes l'application souhaitée.
Apple fournit une première information, s'agissant de la mesure de l'application.
La première information est : 142 Mo.



- (0.3) Je me renseigne sur la fiche produit de l'Apps Store concernant cette même application.
Et cette fois-ci, le développeur indique la mesure de l'application, du fichier, soit : 75,8 Mo.


- (0.4) J'exploite les informations disponible, depuis l'explorateur de Windows, concernant l'application téléchargée depuis le store.
Windows indique une mesure, de 96,4 Mo.


- (0.5) Je me renseigne sur la mesure de cette application à partir d'iTunes :
Depuis "Réglages" et "Apps". J'obtiens le renseignement suivant, 133,9 Mo.


- (0.6) Je me renseigne sur la mesure de cette application à partir d'iTunes :
Depuis "Bibliothèque" et "Apps de l'iPhone". J'obtiens 96,5 Mo.


- (0.7) Et je tente d'obtenir l'information de mesure s'agissant de l'application souhaitée, une fois la synchronisation effectuée entre iTunes et l'iOS.
Mais il n'y a que depuis "Réglages", "Général" et "Informations" depuis l'iPhone que je peux obtenir une valeur de mesure, en quantité d'applications présentes dans l'iOS, soit 114 applications.



1) Pouvez-vous me conseiller une application tiers, qui me permettrait d'obtenir la mesure (Taille) concernant chacune des applications présentes dans l'iPhone ?

2) Pourquoi entre, Voir (0.2), (0.3), (0.4), (0.5) et (0.6) les mesures de l'application ont autant de variation : (0.3) pour 75,8 Mo, (0.4) et (0.6) pour 96,5 Mo, (0.5) pour 133,9 Mo, et (0.2) pour 142 Mo ? À noter qu'il s'agit de la même version de l'application.

3) Pourquoi, Voir (0.4), l'onglet des propriétés de l'explorateur de Windows annonce :
96,4 Mo (Taille ou mesure du fichier sur le disque) et 101 167 104 octets. S'il ne s'agirait que d'une simple conversion, du système métrique de masse, qu'est l'octet, entre l'unité et le million de l'unité ?

Merci.


----------

